# Crusty, Bleeding Nose--Autoimmune problem?



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

This NOT about either of my dogs. I met someone with a rescued white gsd at the park today. The dog's nose was falling apart--crusty with some bleeding, discolored, etc. I remember seeing pics of a similar problem on here (was it Champ???) but couldn't remember what it turned out to be. I remember Pemphigus (sp???) and then also thought maybe Discoid Lupus. 

She said the dog has had it for 2 years since she adopted her. The vet wanted to put her on abx (she said for life) and do a biopsy but she declined. She is putting vitamin E on the nose and feeding Eukanuba because she was told it was good food. The dog is also overweight Sigh. I don't think she has much money (I live in a working to lower middle class neighborhood) but she clearly loves her dog. 

I will see this woman again so I wanted to be able to give her some more information. 

Anyone remember?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Same thing with my husky mix-not vitamin e oil because it can irritate the sensitive tissue. After a biopsy they confirmed lupus and the cream for her nose is less than 15.00. Has made a tremendous difference but it never gets completely normal-just not open bloody or crusty.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Well..... Max has this. It is autoimmune related and we tried vitamin e to no avail. He is now on a medication for kerititis as needed. 

This could be a form of lupus so she needs to ask her vet about this. It is very painful for the dog too.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Could be any of those, could be staph, could be fungal. Max has a anti-bacterial, anti-fungal, bit of a steroid creme that clears his nose up if I use it consistently.


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #000099"> Here are some pictures and info on discoid lupus:

http://www.dermvet.com/discoidlupus.htm

If it's that, expsoure to UV rays can make it worse.

Being a shepherd, I would biopsy....since they are prone to it.</span>


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Discoid lupus

Discoid lupus is an immune mediated skin disease that is probably related to systemic lupus erythematosus (SLE) but instead of affecting the whole body as SLE does, it primarily affects the nose and face. As far as I know, there is no known cause of this problem but it does seem more frequent in dogs of the German shepherd, collie, Brittany spaniel. Shetland sheepdog, Siberian husky and German shorthaired pointer breeds.

The disease normally starts as loss of pigment around the nose. There may be scabby sores or just scaling of the nasal tissue. The surface of the nose may change from its typical cobblestoned appearance to a smooth surface. As this disease progresses it can cause deep sores on the borders of the nose where it meets normal skin and the sores start to progress up the bridge of the nose. Some dogs seem to be really bothered by this condition and others show little reaction to the sores.

Ultraviolet light seems to make the sores worse, so the disease may appear to be seasonal. It is more common in areas in which exposure to ultraviolet light is increased, such as high altitudes. If the depigmentation leads to sunburn, squamous cell carcinoma becomes more likely than in other dogs. Topical sunscreens can be very beneficial, although it is hard to get dogs to leave them on. Keeping the dog in during the peak sunlight hours is probably the most effective way to prevent excessive exposure to UV light.

Treatment depends on the severity of the disease. In many cases, topical treatment will be all that is necessary, using a corticosteroid ointment (Panalog, Synalar and others). It is usually necessary to use a fairly potent corticosteroid. Vitamin E supplementation is sometimes beneficial but can take several months to show much effect. Severe cases require treatment with corticosteroids. It is possible that other immunosuppressive therapy such as gold salts or azathioprine (Immuran) could be beneficial but this is rarely necessary to consider. In people, this condition is often responsive to antimalarial medications but I do not know if this is safe or effective therapy for dogs.

Michael Richards, DVM


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Thanks, all. I will pass on the info. I don't know if she'll pursue it but at least I tried!


----------



## AnimalLover (Jun 30, 2010)

It could be "dry nose" - like our dry eye.

It could also be discoid lupus as someone suggested.

Thought it doesn't sound like it, it could be a worse form of discoid lupus called uveodermatologic syndrome. 

Since it appears the nose is the only thing affected, I'd have to go with the "dry nose" thought.


----------



## adominguez (Mar 3, 2010)

I too have the same problem with my female german shepherd. She is only 6 years old and her nose is extremely dry, scabby and cut and bleeding. She has been on an ointment prescribed by the vet for a few months now, but its helped just a little bit. She had an autoimmune blood work done, and I was told she was fine, but now that I have seen images of discoid lupus, it looks very similar. I am taking her back to the vet end of this week. At times she plays and bumps into things, makes her cry. I feel so bad for her.


----------

